

How I set up my small business website - PawelDecowski
http://skyflavour.com/blog/behind-the-scenes/

======
bradleyland
What are we supposed to take away from this? I'm having a hard time
identifying it as anything more than self-promotion. Do you plan to open
source your Sky Framework? When can we get our hands on it?

~~~
PawelDecowski
My intention, mainly, was to show that PHP is not only Apache + modphp.

Yes, I will open source the framework shortly. I need to write some
documentation and perhaps a getting started tutorial.

